# New House, New Tank Build



## camaroracer214 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey AA, I wanted to share my newest adventure with you.

I started the build on my blog AquaNerd but wanted to post it here for everyone to see.















In the process of building this new house, I'm going to attempt to upgrade from my current setup (a 180 gallon SPS reef tank) to a slightly larger 225 gallon aquarium. The reason for the upgrade is a combination of accessibility and style. Right now, I have a fairly difficult time getting into the aquarium because it is 24" tall, has a large eurobrace, and the canopy is very restrictive despite it being so large. So, the new tank will be 72"L x 36"W x 20"H and will be rimless. I plan to suspend a light over the tank, that way I can raise it or lower it to my liking. The canopy is killing me. As for style, this can be a simple fix, but I'm dying to start over. The stand and canopy don't match the style of the new house. The cabinetry is the wrong color and the style is more old fashioned, whereas the house has a more modern feel to it.



But here's the caveat...I cannot do all this unless I sell my the aquarium I am using now. So, the upgrade is depending on that. If I don't sell my 180, I'll just have to set it back up at the new place and start saving for the upgrade.

I'll be sure to update regularly! So stay tuned.


----------



## camaroracer214 (Jun 13, 2009)

some more pics





the plumbing manifold with pex tubing





and the tank's spot in the house


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking great! and your tank looks good too. Did you go with a basement? If i had that option i would have totally done a basement so that i could get all the plumbing directly down. If not will you be doing something like Oregonreef.com. You could have max access and not hurt yourself (unless you were up the ladder and fell for some reason.


----------



## camaroracer214 (Jun 13, 2009)

another update...


----------



## camaroracer214 (Jun 13, 2009)

Kellsindell said:


> Looking great! and your tank looks good too. Did you go with a basement? If i had that option i would have totally done a basement so that i could get all the plumbing directly down. If not will you be doing something like Oregonreef.com. You could have max access and not hurt yourself (unless you were up the ladder and fell for some reason.


a basement in tx...i wish.


----------



## camaroracer214 (Jun 13, 2009)

update...


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

where is the tank going in the house? looks great so far.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

LOL, it's possible. House looks amazing :shock:!

Where are you located? I'm in dallas, and would love to stop by and see the progress and help if you need any?


----------



## camaroracer214 (Jun 13, 2009)

update...

been a while since the last update, but been working hard and haven't had time to run by the house too much.

The builders put the stone on the house and completely finished the brick!
 

 

and some of the trim work is put in place...

 



I'm still trying to work out the tank details and selling my current setup has been tough. But I'm working on it.

BTW...I'm in Baytown, a little east of Houston. Thanks for the help, but I imagine it's too far from Dallas.

The tank is going in the dining room, near the front of the house.


----------

